# puppies 3 week old



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Just had to share these two of one of my baby's he was checking out the real world.

The Bichon really loves the puppies she is always checking on them and cleaning them.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhh, so cute!! Do share more pics of them exploring the world, it's so sweet to see them!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Awwwww! What a sweet boy he is.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

So sweet! More photos please .


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> Ohhh, so cute!! Do share more pics of them exploring the world, it's so sweet to see them!


I sure will.
They are just starting to check out the big world and the other dogs in the household. 

Dima the mother has not let any other dogs near them until now. Charly the father is very excited about them.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

The second picture is super cute!
The first picture looks like there is a decapitated fish in the mix? LOL


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

taxtell said:


> The second picture is super cute!
> The first picture looks like there is a decapitated fish in the mix? LOL


Hehe there is!!
This is the favorite toy of the dam. She had it since she was 3 months old and it just lost it's head recently and I just could not throw it away


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

What a darling little baby! XOXOX!


----------

